

India: Three IITians get $145,000 offer from Google - bugsbunny4341
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/chennai/three-iitians-get-rs-92l-offer-from-google/article5161302.ece

======
erikt
The article said these students only interned at Google. Is it typical for
interns at Google to get $145K after internship? What type of work experience
is required?

~~~
codezero
The says the offers were made after the internship, so this sounds pretty
normal for solid engineers. Also this may include equity and signing bonuses,
etc...

